
Cephalopods Switch Transparency and Pigmentation for Camouflage in the Deep - DanBC
http://www.cell.com/current-biology/abstract/S0960-9822(11)01138-9
======
DanBC
Here's a link to a BBC report (<http://www.bbc.co.uk/nature/15654086>)

Here's a link to the researcher's page
(<http://www.biology.duke.edu/johnsenlab/people/sarah.html>)

The 'glass squid' really is remarkable. And the rapidity of change is
surprising.

